# Getting in a sweat.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

After waiting two months for Stew-Mac to get stock of their Maple Tele neck my order was finally dispatched to me - air mail. I have now been waiting almost a month for it to arrive and I am beginning to get in a bit of a sweat. I had it sent post which means there is no tracking information so it could be anywhere. Hopefully it is sitting at UK Customs but who knows. What makes it worse is that goods I ordered after the neck, arrived this week. Stew-Mac quote 2 - 4 weeks to UK which is just about up. Luckily I purchased on my credit card so I may get a refund if it never arrives but my build is stalled waiting on it arriving.
What do I do other than sweat?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> If you chose the cheap non trackable shipping option why would you claim a refund against stewmac?


I can answer that. Choosing standard shipping means it ships a little slower. It doesn't mean that you may not get the product you paid for.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Jocko,

I wish you good luck, man! I am pretty sure you can distract yourself temporarily with some of life's little pleasures... ;^)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I've had packages from the states take as long as 6 weeks. 

customs is a bitch, and so is USPS.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I have no intention of claiming against Stew-Mac. Because I used my credit card, and because of the amount spent, my credit card company will refund me if the parcel is lost. If I used the track-able courier system I would definitely be charged duty, tax and handling charge (about £30) whereas with the postal service I may or may not be charged.
Today I was talking to the Parcelforce driver who delivers to my work. He is a guitar buff (remember the Kawai guitar I refurbished for him). He says it will be sitting at Heathrow customs. Last weekend we had a Friday-Monday holiday as we do this weekend. He says they will have a mountain of parcels to clear and not to get too worried. 
I will wait until a clear month has passed since Stew-Mac dispatched the parcel then inform Stew-Mac of its non delivery and ask them what I do next.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

instead of paying an extra $30, you're now set back another 3-4 weeks for a new neck...

thats about 1 dollar a day. 

you could contact stewmac. if they're good about it they will send you a new one.

amazon for example does not ship with tracking. if it does not arrive (honor system) they send you a new one. the wait process however is rather long before they deem the package lost


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Not $30 - £30. Guitar is already costing as much as a US Fender Tele!
Had a look on the Stew-Mac site and if a parcel fails to arrive they send you another. All parcels are insured. The delay is not a real issue. The Tru-oil finish on the body is getting plenty time to cure! Every cloud has a silver lining!!
As I said, I will leave it a full calendar month before I speak to Stew-Mac.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Contacted Stew-Mac and they will send me another neck. However, I checked their site and it is out of stock and is expected to remain so for another month +. 
Good advice blam. Wish I had followed it a month or more ago. That's what I get for being a stereotypical Scot.
I will just have to complete build with my "B" neck, then replace it when the Stew-Mac one arrives!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I wonder whats going on with shipping ,packages i have been getting yia Mail from here in Canada & US seem to be taking longer than last year ,At least a week longer


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

glad you got it sorted out, jocko.

copperhead: I've noticed the same thing...some of my packages arrive very quickly, but recently the majority has been taking 2.5+ weeks rather than 1.5-2 weeks


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Guess the high Canadian dollar is the reason...A lot of people are shopping south of the border...My last two orders came through customs with no additional charges....Imagine that...


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Real impressed with Stew-Mac. They offered me a refund because of the delay for replacement neck. When I said no, I'd wait, they said they would ship it courier at no cost to me AND would discuss sharing the duty and taxes if they were substantially higher due to the use of a carrier. That is what I call FIRST CLASS SERVICE.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

There service is very good .I just wish they had wholesale or dealer pricing on there parts


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Received my replacement neck last night. Now I can complete my build.
All thanks to Stew-Mac and especially Karen who did a wonderful job.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

First neck finally arrived. It got here via Dubai, Kabul Afghanistan and Germany! It is now on its way back to Ohio hopefully by a shorter route this time!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's 4 months? that's insane....they probably had lost it for a short time and it popped back up in their system somewhere weird.

you're a good man for sending it back.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jocko said:


> First neck finally arrived. It got here *via Dubai, Kabul Afghanistan and Germany!* It is now on its way back to Ohio hopefully by a shorter route this time!


Are you serious !?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

It actually arrived in Afghanistan soon after leaving Ohio (via New York and Dubai) at the beginning of April, but sat there until the beginning of July. It was waiting the all clear from the US Postal Service to forward it on to me. They had to reimburse Kabul's postage!!


----------

